# 12 Volt Power for a Sprayer!!!



## Mayor (Jan 2, 2008)

12 volt powerport project is finshed. For the switch I removed the 4 phillips screws and the dash just lifted off. You can see all the way down to the frame. Just pushed the wires down to the frame and ran to the battery and to the 12 volt port. All the wires are in wire loom. It looks factory from the battery to the 12 volt. If your sitting on the tractor I ran down the left side from the battery along the main power wire up in to the dash (cut out in that area). Then down to the frame on the left side along side JD wires then cut across just under the seat in the rear (along the JD wires again). Had a few problems with the switch. The instructions were not the best (from the company). 

Also needed some kind of small mount to fit the imatch and hold the sprayer. A carry all might work but would be to large. So I came up with a small one to meet my needs. Now you have to know I can not weld well so I had to think outside the box. 

I went to the box store to have some 1 in pipe cut and some connections attached I had a working rack for the imatch. I then mounted a 2 in pipe to the bottom of the sprayer with bolts (inserts in the tank). The 2in pipe slides right on the 1in pipe. At the end of the 1in pipe I will put a pin into lock it in place. This way I can remove the tank if needed. I can not drop this unit and drive away (like a reg carry all). It must be taken off by hand do to the small size of it. The sprayer will be on the tractor while cutting so I can spot spray and if needed can run the 16 foot sprayer. The small size lets me get into all the places need while cutting. Still have to sand and paint it green and put the pin to hold the tank on but what do you guys think. Not one weld needed but after starting this I did find a carry all to fit the imatch. Still would be to big but the price would come in at the same. It came out very nice and works great. I keep the sprayer on the imatch everytime the MMM is on for spot treatments. Let me know what you guys think.

<a href="http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/?action=view&current=12voltswitch.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/12voltswitch.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/?action=view&current=12volt.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/12volt.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/?action=view&current=sprayermod.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/sprayermod.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Mayor (Jan 2, 2008)

<a href="http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/?action=view&current=rack1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/rack1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/?action=view&current=tank2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/tank2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/?action=view&current=paintrack.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/paintrack.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/?action=view&current=sprayerdone2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/sprayerdone2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/?action=view&current=sprayerdone3.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/sprayerdone3.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/?action=view&current=sprayerdone4.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/sprayerdone4.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

Mayor,

Nice work and nice post!


----------



## Mayor (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks JDFANATIC.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

great idea mayor! I especially like the idea of leaving it on the tractor to take care of problem areas while you mow. I have the same problem. I see an area that needs treated but by the time I finish mowing I forget to go back and spray:dazed: 

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Excellent work and a GREAT post! Have you tried it out yet?


----------



## Mayor (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TF Admin _
> *Excellent work and a GREAT post! Have you tried it out yet? *


Yes I have used it and it works very well. The weed see it coming and they can run from it. The switch and plug are from a marine canter. Both are waterproof and the male part plugs in and locks. 

Large boom sprayers are nice but I like the idea of cutting with the unit on. With a 12ft avg spray I can cover some ground. 

Bring on the weeds!! Just kidding!!!

Thanks for the kind words.


----------

